# Daddy-O- Update



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am waiting on permission to update everyone with the specifics of Daddy-O- but I will tell you that his status has changed.  As a result, we will be doing one final push for raising money just like we started 2 years ago.  After this final push, I will be closing out his fundraising account and sending his family a check.  On Monday I will go over the status of the account with the bank and my office manage and post an update to everyone.  There is a sense of urgency to get this accomplished.

Here is the information you will need to donate to the Wilson & Family Relief Fund

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/entry.php?b=64&bt=145

***Well, here is the official update.*

*Wilson, a/k/a Daddy-O- is very sick and the brain tumor has returned. It actually returned a while ago. After a valiant effort to stay working, he had to finally stop sometime around November. He put forth a great effort to give his young daughters a good Christmas and after that, his health has steadily and quickly declined. At this time his wife has taken medical leave from work to care for him and he has lost function on one side of his body. At this point they are looking at getting Hospice involved since all treatments have been stopped. We do not expect to see him sign on anymore as his focus is 100% with his wife and 2 young daughters.*

*This is what I am going to do and want everyone to please pay attention:*

*On February 16th I am going to close out the fund raising account with the bank, the Paypal account and send the family all of the funds that were received to date. In order to close this out, you will need to ensure that all donations are received by February 10th because we need those days for checks to clear (those that still use checks and snail mail) and for the final Paypal funds transfer which takes 3-4 business days.*

*Therefore I ask each and every one of you:*

*1) If you are sending a check via USPS, please make sure that we receive it by February 10th. (see link below for more information)*

*2) If you are using Paypal, please make your donation by February 10th so we have time to transfer it.*

*3) Donate and donate as quickly as possible, please do not waste any time.*

*If any of you have been through this you will understand the urgency and the great burden that this puts on the family emotionally and financially. This is the least that we can do. Normally I am doing my own fundraising for this website this time of year but I have decide to postpone it until after February 15th.*

*A huge thank you from each and everyone of you that has donated to Wilson's family fund. We may disagree and have fun at each other's expense but at the end of the day we are human and need to take care of each other.*

*I am proud to own this forum and more than proud of the members for making this forum possible and allowing it to grow to a point to where we can now raise thousands of dollars for one of our own in need.*

*Regretfully I have to share this new,*

*Jeff*

*Here is the link to the 2 ways you can donate:  **http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/...hp?b=64&bt=145*


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Sad news...........I'm in...........do what you can folks............


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the "update", as it is


----------



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2015)

Until I hear back about providing specific information to everyone, here is where we are financially with the "Wilson & Family Relief Fund"

I started this in May of 2013 with a personal donation of $250 and started a bank account and Paypal.  Since then this information has been on this website and on every single newsletter that has gone out.

As of December 31, 2014 our balance was $1,958.64

After I posted this we received Paypal donations and after Paypal took their cut, today we deposited $198.15 bringing our total funds up to *$2,156.79*



Please do what you can, no matter how little or how much you can afford.  This has been a great financial change for this family, especially since the first of the year.

Again, there have been 2 ways to donate money to this fund. Information here:  http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/entry.php?b=64&bt=145

If anyone wants to view the bank statements, feel free to contact my office manager Molly at 877-223-4462 and she will provide you with whatever you desire.  I want to be as transparent as possible.

Until I know I can release more specific information, please, please, please do what you can.  No amount is too small.

Thank you & Let's take care of the family of one of our own.

Jeff Remas


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump;

This topic belongs at the top

I made a donation today

It is never enough, off your arses and do it


----------



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Well, here is the official update.*

Wilson, a/k/a Daddy-O- is very sick and the brain tumor has returned.  It actually returned a while ago.  After a valiant effort to stay working, he had to finally stop sometime around November.  He put forth a great effort to give his young daughters a good Christmas and after that, his health has steadily and quickly declined.  At this time his wife has taken medical leave from work to care for him and he has lost function on one side of his body.  At this point they are looking at getting Hospice involved since all treatments have been stopped.  We do not expect to see him sign on anymore as his focus is 100% with his wife and 2 young daughters.

This is what I am going to do and want everyone to please pay attention:

On February 16th I am going to close out the fund raising account with the bank, the Paypal account and send the family all of the funds that were received to date.  In order to close this out, you will need to ensure that all donations are received by February 10th because we need those days for checks to clear (those that still use checks and snail mail) and for the final Paypal funds transfer which takes 3-4 business days.

*Therefore I ask each and every one of you:*



1) If you are sending a check via USPS, please make sure that we receive it by February 10th. (see link below for more information)

2) If you are using Paypal, please make your donation by February 10th so we have time to transfer it.

3) Donate and donate as quickly as possible, please do not waste any time.

If any of you have been through this you will understand the urgency and the great burden that this puts on the family emotionally and financially.  This is the least that we can do.  Normally I am doing my own fundraising for this website this time of year but I have decide to postpone it until after February 15th.

A huge thank you from each and everyone of you that has donated to Wilson's family fund.  We may disagree and have fun at each other's expense but at the end of the day we are human and need to take care of each other.

I am proud to own this forum and more than proud of the members for making this forum possible and allowing it to grow to a point to where we can now raise thousands of dollars for one of our own in need.

Regretfully I have to share this new,

Jeff

Here is the link to the 2 ways you can donate:  http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/entry.php?b=64&bt=145


----------



## jpranch (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Will do.


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff,

Just made pay pal donation


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 4, 2015)

Bump

It is never enough

Spread the word however you can and donate


----------



## jar546 (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to thank the 4 people that donated via paypal in the past 3 days that this has been posted with an update.

To keep things positive I appreciate that 1.6% of the people who read this donated via paypal.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 4, 2015)

jar546 - Thank You for taking the time to do this. I'm certain Daddy-O and his family feel the same. Wishing all the best.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Waiting for our Discover cycle to be over and move to February, around the 8th, then I am kicking in again. Come on folks, lets make the last big push!


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> 1.6% of the people who read this donated via paypal.


Well now that really is a sad commentary.

I like Daddy-O-  People that know me would tell you that means something. I don't know Wilson other than the interaction I've had with him here but I got a sense of who he is.  He always came across as a gentleman and a gentle man.

Apparently Wilson will be leaving us soon.  We must recognize his contribution and treat his family better than we have.  What the Hell....four of us is all that care enough to donate a few measly dollars.

I am not a softy.  The number of true friends that I have is a single digit.  I don't have a sentimental bone in my body.  But I do like Wilson.  I like that he is a levelheaded inspector.  I like that he has done right by his family.  I like that he grieves more for his girls losing their father than he does about losing his life.

So you cold-hearted pricks need to get off your *sses and send some money to the nice guy's family.  Let them know that we think their father and husband is special.

Just in case calling you a cold-hearted prick doesn't do it.

Three months ago my my father was killed in an auto accident.  I know what Wilson's family is headed for.  It's awful and impossible to put into words.  Any compassion from anywhere is important in ways that you won't know until you've been there.  So please help.

I can guarantee that his family will not be focused on the money.....it is the number of people that contributed that will stick with them.  Let's see to it that Jeff has a big number for them to remember.

I mean come on....1.6%...  I could do better than that on a street corner wearing one of Brent's dresses.  I think my wife has a murse that matches.  Oh crap my lisp is coming back....thnee what you people have done.

I'm going to have to rethink hanging out with a stingy bunch.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Well, here is the official update.*

*Wilson, a/k/a Daddy-O- is very sick and the brain tumor has returned. It actually returned a while ago. After a valiant effort to stay working, he had to finally stop sometime around November. He put forth a great effort to give his young daughters a good Christmas and after that, his health has steadily and quickly declined. At this time his wife has taken medical leave from work to care for him and he has lost function on one side of his body. At this point they are looking at getting Hospice involved since all treatments have been stopped. We do not expect to see him sign on anymore as his focus is 100% with his wife and 2 young daughters.*

*This is what I am going to do and want everyone to please pay attention:*

*On February 16th I am going to close out the fund raising account with the bank, the Paypal account and send the family all of the funds that were received to date. In order to close this out, you will need to ensure that all donations are received by February 10th because we need those days for checks to clear (those that still use checks and snail mail) and for the final Paypal funds transfer which takes 3-4 business days.*

*Therefore I ask each and every one of you:*

*1) If you are sending a check via USPS, please make sure that we receive it by February 10th. (see link below for more information)*

*2) If you are using Paypal, please make your donation by February 10th so we have time to transfer it.*

*3) Donate and donate as quickly as possible, please do not waste any time.*

*If any of you have been through this you will understand the urgency and the great burden that this puts on the family emotionally and financially. This is the least that we can do. Normally I am doing my own fundraising for this website this time of year but I have decide to postpone it until after February 15th.*

*A huge thank you from each and everyone of you that has donated to Wilson's family fund. We may disagree and have fun at each other's expense but at the end of the day we are human and need to take care of each other.*

*I am proud to own this forum and more than proud of the members for making this forum possible and allowing it to grow to a point to where we can now raise thousands of dollars for one of our own in need.*

*Regretfully I have to share this new,*

*Jeff*

*Here is the link to the 2 ways you can donate:  **http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/...hp?b=64&bt=145*


----------



## Wayne (Feb 5, 2015)

Wishing his family the best while they deal with the worst.  Donation sent this morning.


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2015)

Just did mine...


----------



## Span (Feb 5, 2015)

So am I...


----------



## JPohling (Feb 5, 2015)

Donation sent!


----------



## VillageInspector (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm in. Thoughts and prayers to Daddy-O and his family.


----------



## MtnArch (Feb 5, 2015)

Added mine as well.  Godspeed, Wilson!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 5, 2015)

We are now up to 27 new donations to PayPal.

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT

I am thrilled that everyone has stepped it up.  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff, He have any ICC certs? Any way you can get ahold of someone there to do something? Donation, proclamation, certificate......?


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 5, 2015)

According to website stats there are 6,463 members!

only 11 online as of 10:30am PST. with about 150 guests

How about emailing all of the members to let them know about Daddy-O


----------



## jar546 (Feb 5, 2015)

I sent out an email to 6,463 members this morning


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2015)

just think two dollars a piece?


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> just think two dollars a piece?


two dollars?  half of a nasty cup of whatever at Starbucks......a Sunday Chronicle.  Two dollars is the tip on a ten dollar breakfast.  Ya that's the ticket, take him out for breakfast.... $12 including tip.

27 is a start.  That was seven hours ago so here's hoping it's now 72.  Don't be afraid to donate more than once.  It's been a few years and I am sure that more than a few guys and girls, are there any girls left?, have stepped up more than once.  You know, this is something that you don't get to do often.  Hopefully it will never happen again.  But since it is happening now, you need to be a part of this noble effort.


----------



## north star (Feb 6, 2015)

*& ~ &*



I am all for donating to help one of our own, and not knocking anyone's

efforts [ especially Jeff's  ]........I have chosen to send my donation to

Wilson directly; via the USPS.......I have done this in the past.

Also, my sincerest condolences to you ***ICE***........I will pray for you

and your family as well.......Thanks for sharing !

To the rest, ...please, please contribute anything that you can to

Wilson & his family........If you choose not to donate, then please pray

for Wilson and his family.

*& ~ &*


----------



## ICE (Feb 6, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I sent out an email to 6,463 members this morning


Only 6,462 members got the email.


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Only 6,462 members got the email.


6461.....Don't think I did either...


----------



## jpranch (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump. Cowboy up Ya'll!


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 6, 2015)

I challenge all of the folks that participate or lurk to step up to the plate!!!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2015)

Start checking your spam boxes ya'll


----------



## Sifu (Feb 7, 2015)

I got the email but the link didn't work so I went to the one in the forum thread and it worked fine.  I put myself in his place, or in the place of one of the family members, made it easy to send a little.  Even if the few dollars I sent don't amount to much maybe the thought that we are listening and caring will.


----------



## north star (Feb 7, 2015)

*& * & * &*

To all:

Because of ***Daddy-O's*** medical condition,  he cannot ask for help.

So I will on his [ and his family' ] behalf.

*PLEASE* help one of our own members of this Forum !.........*Pretty PLEASE !*

There is no amount that is too small.........Even if all you can send is

one dollar, then *PLEASE* send that one dollar.

Your financial & spiritual support is GREATLY needed.

*PLEASE  HELP* ***Daddy-O*** and his family !

If you would like to send something using the U.S.

Postal Service, then send me a PM for more information.

Thank you for your consideration.



*& * & * &*


----------



## fatboy (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm in again, come on folks, pony up and dig deep. let's make this meaningful!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 9, 2015)

Monday morning Bump.


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 9, 2015)

Come on folks, what if it were your family??


----------



## Mech (Feb 9, 2015)

Just sent in my contribution.  Gave a little extra to compensate for the PayPal fees.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 9, 2015)

Great job folks so far.  One of you surpassed my $250 donation and upped the ante to a $275 donation. (thank you DS)  That is a major thank you!!  I don't care if it is $1 or $1,000 it all adds up for this family.

All of you are really making me proud and I can't wait to send the check to the family!!!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 10, 2015)

Folks, Today is the last day that we are accepting donations to the Wilson & Family Relief Fund.  At the close of today we are transferring the money received from Paypal and then sending a check to the family when the transfer is complete and all snail mail checks have cleared.  If you did not send a check by now, please do not.  You can always use a credit card through Paypal and you DO NOT have to have a Paypal account to use it.  Please remember that.  The link has been plastered all over this thread if you want to donate.  Here is the link once again:

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/entry.php?b=64&bt=145


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am closing this thread and putting it to rest, just as Wilson, a/k/a Daddy-O- was laid to rest today.

Thank you to this forum for such wonderful support of this man.


----------

